# Add'l workup planned = further care ?



## SUEV (Feb 3, 2010)

Does anyone use this interpretation when auditing for MDM?  We had a patient seen in the ER for abdominal pain and after tests were reviewed by the surgeon, a diagnosis was made and it was determined she required surgery to take care of the problem.  The tests were ordered by the ER, not the surgeon.  A consultant told us because the patient was being taken to surgery it's considered add'l workup planned because further care is required.  Therefore this would get 4 points.  My understanding of workup was testing to determine what the problem is, not treatment for the problem.   Is anyone familiar with this take on the issue?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 3, 2010)

*Additional work-up = diagnostic*

I interpret additional work-up to mean additional diagnostic work required. This MIGHT be a surgery (diagnostic lap for example).

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## SUEV (Feb 4, 2010)

That's the way I think of it too-diagnostic as opposed to therapeutic.  Thanks for the response.


----------

